# Harman accentra insert blower noise



## Mholliday (Oct 20, 2013)

I just bought a used harmanAccentra  insert.  I installed the stove then gave it a good cleaning being careful not to damage anything. When I slid it back in started it everything sounded great till it warmed up and the distribution blower kicked on now I have a rattling sound coming from the blower. I tried pulling the stove back out and checking the bolts holding it in. Other then maybe the bearings are dry and that would make it rattle I'm clueless on what it could be


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 20, 2013)

Usually a good idea to clean and test fire a used stove before installing. Could be something in the fan throwing it out of balance too.


----------



## Mholliday (Oct 20, 2013)

I turned the dial to test so everything came on high and no rattle but after heat up when pushed in is when I get a rattle plus the blower is on the bottom so I have no clue how you would get to it to fix it being my fireplace is floor level not a raised hearth


----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 21, 2013)

eh....thing warms up, metal expands....what might be quiet cold might not be quiet hot......that being said, you'd pull out the insert, flip it on its back, and PRESTO! access to the distribution blower. Of course, you wont do this on a hot and/or burning stove, right......RIGHT?!


----------



## Mholliday (Oct 21, 2013)

The insert is 400 lbs and the back is wide open to motors and wires so I'm afraid putting it on its back will do damage. It's designed to be rolled out on a track system for a raised hearth but mine is on floor level I need like a jack or something to lift it straight up toaccess  the blower


----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 21, 2013)

yea....know *a bit* about the unit myself, having sold and serviced quite literally hundreds of them......disconnect the wiring harness, pull it out, flip it over on its back.......


----------



## Mholliday (Oct 22, 2013)

I flipped the stove over on its front laying a couple bags of pellets and cleaned the blower really good. I found a chip out of one of the blades and I beleave that's the reason it rattles so the question now is buy a new blower for $300 plus shipping or try to replace the basket?


----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 22, 2013)

you can try to find a wheel, or buy the whole enchilada from a Harman dealer, of buy one thru the secondary markets (Graingers)......although that chip certainly would unbalance the stove, this isn't your issue- when you check out your new fan, I think you'll see that same "chip".....its there so you can insert a torx or allen wrench in to remove the fan impeller......if you look into the wheel hub from that chip, you'll see the screw beneath it


----------



## stoveguy13 (Oct 22, 2013)

I would replace the whole blower just easier and you dont have to mess with it. try fireside supply in hebron ct or squier lumber monson ma both harman dealers


----------



## notch (Oct 22, 2013)

On my Accentra insert I will occasionally get rattles from the side doors if they are not contacting the magnet when the distribution fan runs. Sometimes it's hard to tell what the rattle source is. If you're not 100% sure the distribution fan is the source, try opening the side doors and see if it stops. Also try removing the decorative "legs", as they can rattle. The hopper lid can rattle too - try pulling it forward a little.


----------



## davidon (Jan 4, 2014)

I have the same problem. Pulled the distribution motor out and test ran it separately from stove. No rattle. Re-installed it rattle comes back. Wheel is not hitting anything so I'm stumped


----------



## Mholliday (Jan 4, 2014)

Pulled the blower out and there are two red plugs or of the plugs are gone holes that let you lube the bearings. Use the blue can 3-1 oil and fill the holes, run the blower for like 30sec to 1 min to let the bearing soak up the oil and refill but not so much that it drips out while under the stove. The bearings get dry and manufacture wants you To buy a new blower at $3-400 a pop but his usually works is the bearing haven't been dry to long. It's a good thing to do every year on your yearly rip apart and get ready for cold season burnt


----------



## Mholliday (Jan 4, 2014)

If that doesn't quiet the blower take the info from the sticker on the blower and look it up amazon sells same blower for $100 not what dealers want


----------



## dheleba (Mar 8, 2014)

I just replaced my blower motor, dealer wanted $225, bought it online for $103.60 shipped to my door from hvacmegastore.com . In case you wanted to search it's a Fasco B47120 115V 3 speed 180 CFM draft inducer blower which is pretty common on many pellet stoves. Mine makes noise too, but think it's the exhaust blower. 
I always pull my insert out onto 2 - 2x4s then lay it on its front, all the fine ash that you didn't vacuum out comes out into the ash box area (make sure you remove all the cast iron panels or you will need to buy a new glass door).


----------



## minnow (Mar 8, 2014)

Fasco B47120 115 Volt 3 Speed 180 CFM Draft Inducer Blower is available on Amazon for $103.95,  It is the identical blower in your Harman,


----------



## Arti (Mar 8, 2014)

I believe a good cleaning of the motor and fan would help a lot. If you look at the fan inside of the motor it is covered with dust bunnies.

Best would be to take motor out of fan housing and blow the windings out with compressed air. 

Clean the fan housing and blower wheel with water, let dry and reassemble.
Cautions, There will likely be a weight on one  blade don't remove or lose it, the position of the wheel should be where it is now end wise when you reassemble it.

You can check bearings by grabbing the shaft and trying to move it up and down , in and out to get an idea if the bearings are tight.


----------

